

Year One at Code Academy - adangit
http://blog.codeacademy.org/post/21546096708/year-one-at-code-academy

======
timjahn
I attended the first Code Academy demo day back in December and immediately
upon walking into the (insanely packed) room, I felt this feeling of community
and comfort.

As I watched each student present one by one, I felt the feeling even more.
There was something in the air. These students had gathered in Chicago from
around the world to learn a programing language together, in person. They came
from a variety of background and levels of technical knowledge.

When I attended the second Demo Day, same thing.

After 12 weeks, it was if they'd all known each other a life time. Sure, they
were nervous presenting, but you could just FEEL the support from the other
students as each one took the microphone.

There are a lot of online resources these days that help people learn and help
others teach. But I think there's really something to be said for something
like Code Academy and that amazing feeling of community it creates.

------
Blocks8
I went through Code Academy class one in the Fall of 2011. I was a little
unsure how it would turn out but Mike and Neal seemed to have everything under
control.

Jeff was an excellent teacher, the class was full of incredibly passionate
people and the course work was tough but effective. It's awesome to see how
far Code Academy has come. Congrats!

I would recommend this program to anyone interested in working at or starting
their own technology company. No more excuses to 'find a technical co-founder'
- build the MVP yourself.

------
ezl
Super inspiring. Sounds like every startup founder needs to take a lesson out
of the Code Academy founders' playbook. They hustled their butts off and made
something great. Congrats.

There are quite a few "learn to write rails" schools out there, but the thing
that excites me about Code Academy is that they seem to have an amazing focus
on community.

The students, alum, and mentors seem to hang out with one another socially and
go out of their way to help each other technically.

Very cool.

~~~
adangit
Thank you, we love what we do, and we can't wait to keep doing it. And it
really is about the community, that's one of the biggest reasons why so many
of us are choosing to move to Chicago.

------
gamechangr
I am in Code Academy Spring 2012 and they do have quite an active community
surrounding it. For example there's book clubs, entrpnr classes, learning
groups, mentors(though I'm in the third week and have yet to meet mine),
hackathons, and many different social nights.

It's worth it.

It's a good program

